# EHEC - Alles zum Thema



## Fröstler (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo

sicherlich habt ihr schon von der neuen Krankheit gehört, die sich nun in Deutschland weiter ausbreitet ähnlich wie die Schweinegrippe.

Jedoch ist EHEC diesmal weitaus gefährlicher und hartnäckiger.

Wie steht ihr dazu?

Esst ihr noch Gemüse oder vermeidet ihr es?

Habt ihr Angst, dass ihr euch bereits infiziert habt?

Oder seht ihr alles eher als Panikmache?

mfg


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> sicherlich habt ihr schon von der neuen Krankheit gehört, die sich nun in Deutschland weiter ausbreitet ähnlich wie die Schweinegrippe.
> *ja*
> ...



mfg

PS: so ne umfrage kommt recht spaet finde ich


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. Mai 2011)

Wer früher stirbt - ist länger tot

Kommt davon wenn man billigen Mist aus dem Ausland importiert, ist eigentlich nicht nötig wir können auf einheimische Ressourcen zurück greifen.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Mai 2011)

@ über mir

Ersteres ist nur Abtreschen von doofen geschmackslosen Sprüchen.
Zweiteres ist auch nonsens.
Denn andere Staaten können dasselbe von deutschen Produkten sagen.
Wir hatte in letzter Zeit selber genügend Lebensmittelskandale.

zum Thema

Klar, ganz wohl ist mir bei der Sache nicht, da diese Erreger Abarten von bereits Bekannten sind -
und nun auch noch recht medikamentenresisdent zu sein scheinen.
Zudem hatte ich erst anfang des Jahre ne Darmerkrankung (Verdacht auf vestimmte Viren hatte sich aber nicht bestätigt), 
die mir sehr zugesetzt hat (extremer Flüssigkeitsverlust) - und ich lange brauchte, um wieder zu Kräften zu gelangen 

Beruhigt bin aber inzwischen, da der Erreger wohl nun identufiziert und die Ursache gefunden wurde -
wenn auch noch nicht bekannt ist, ob weiteres Gemüse betroffen ist.

Ich handhabe es eben weiter wie bisher, Händewaschen, Gemüse heiß abwaschen etc.
Es ist mir eh schon immer ein Graus, wie wenig sich Menschen die Händewaschen (nach gewissen "Aktivitäten").

Und ein sollte uns klar sein, der Mensch ist der größte Träger/Übertrager von Keimen.

greetz


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Mai 2011)

Warum angst vor EHEC haben? ist doch alles inszeniert!
wie schweinegrippe wartet nur ab, bald kommt eh die impfung dagegen wie immer halt....
"Die Gurken sind beim transport heruntergefallen"
ja klar 
habe da eine schöne theorie von "Ronniefussel" in yahoo gelesen, wenn ich zitieren darf 
Also: 

Die Gurken - unverpackt - sind ALLE vom Laster gefallen und in der Gülle gelandet. Passiert ist das Ganze während des Transportes (wie: Fahrer rast mir offenen Türen an einer einsamen Landstrasse mit Güllegraben um die Kurve). 

Danach sammelt der Fahrer ALLE - die ganze LKW-Ladung - wieder ein, bringt sie zum Chef, beichtet Chef.

Chef sagt "kein Ding, die Teile sehen noch gut aus". 
Dann schreibt Chef eine Mail an den Hersteller :"Hola, uns hats leider die Gurken auf der Fahrt komplett vom Hänger gesemmelt, aber unser Mann hat alle wieder aufgesammelt, die sehen noch gut aus, wir verkaufen die jetzt - aber wollten Euch nur eben kurz Bescheid sagen".

Dann wird das ganze zentral auf dem Hamburger Wochenmarkt an so viele Grossmärke wie möglich verteilt. Die Grossmärkte machen da natürlich eine Ausnahme und kaufen nur EINE Kiste Gurken vom "Gülle-Laster". 
Dadurch verteilt sich das dann gerecht in Norddeutschland. 

Damit die Sache noch spannender wird, werden aus diesen Kisten (denkt dran, limitierte Auflage) auch noch1-2 Gurken an die verschiedene Filialen geliefert und taktisch klug in der Biogurkenkiste versteckt. 

In Norddeutschland hat man jedoch aus Rache für die neu eingeführten sogenannten "Zollkontrollen" an der dänischen Grenze die Erlaubnis - und den Auftrag - bekommen, 2 (!!) Kisten an dänische Supermärkte gerecht zu verteilen (ja, und das werdet ihr auch noch merken, ALLE Inseln incl. Bornholm wurden konterminiert, das dauert da nur noch ne Weile länger, weil die Deppen immer noch ihre Gurken am Strassenrand bei den lokalen Kleinbauern kaufen)

So muss es passiert sein!


----------



## MarnaleX (28. Mai 2011)

Geldmacherei von der Pharmaindustrie jeden Sommer das gleiche... erst Vogelgrippe dann Schweinegrippe was kommt als nächstes Rinderwahnsinn? ah ne den gibt es ja schon also nehmen wir dieses EHEC... und nach 4-5 Wochen ist auf einmal wieder alles gut Krankheit plötzlich vom Boden verschwunden nachdem es ganz urplötzlich ne Impfung gibt und Millionen verdient werden...


----------



## Kafka (28. Mai 2011)

Durch den Kram ist mein Salat zum Grillen nix geworden. Da gehören halt Salat, Gurken, Tomaten, Mais rein. Aber da bei Rewe die Regale leer gefegt waren wars natürlich essig, kann ja schlecht ne Dose Maiskörner auf den Tisch stellen.... Gab dann nur gegrillte Maiskolben mit bissal Butter als Gemüsebeilage.

Warum haben wir das ganze Gemüse, das nun sinnlos vernichtet wurde nicht einfach nach Afrika geschickt? Ich meine ernsthaft, durch das meist dreckige Wasser haben die Leute dort doch eh Darmprobleme, also sind sie endweder gegen sone Krankheit abgehärtet oder sie merkens garnicht. (Traurig aber leider realität)


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Mai 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Durch den Kram ist mein Salat zum Grillen nix geworden. Da gehören halt Salat, Gurken, Tomaten, Mais rein. Aber da bei Rewe die Regale leer gefegt waren wars natürlich essig, kann ja schlecht ne Dose Maiskörner auf den Tisch stellen.... Gab dann nur gegrillte Maiskolben mit bissal Butter als Gemüsebeilage.
> 
> Warum haben wir das ganze Gemüse, das nun sinnlos vernichtet wurde nicht einfach nach Afrika geschickt? Ich meine ernsthaft, durch das meist dreckige Wasser haben die Leute dort doch eh Darmprobleme, also sind sie endweder gegen sone Krankheit abgehärtet oder sie merkens garnicht. (Traurig aber leider realität)



Jao zudem eh nicht alles infiziert war....
naja sollen sie halt an hunger sterben, ist ja besser als an EHEC ..... (traurige ironie)


----------



## nemø (28. Mai 2011)

Also ich es normal weiter, gekocht und gewaschen wird sowieso alles. Warum auch nicht. Fleisch ist mein Gemüse ist zwar eine Devise in den Tagen, aber nicht die beste.

Wer sich verrückt machen lässt verliert. Ich freu mich, wenn's Schulfrei gibt, sonst hab ich mit EHEC nichts am Hut. Wie es zu der Mutation kommen konnte, die die Angelegenheit jetzt so gefährlich macht? Wer weiss.


----------



## Dracun (28. Mai 2011)

EHEC is die Rache der Pflanzen an alle Vegetarier  zitier mich einfach mal selber .. aja net ernst nehmen 

MAl im ernst is doch kack egal wir haben eh alle schon bse, schweinegrippe, vogelgrippe, beiß mir in den arsch grippe udn was weiß ich nicht noch alles .. also PANIKMACHE


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn man danach geht, welche Lebensmittel bereits Negativschlagzeilen gemacht haben, dürfte man gar nichts mehr essen. Schweinegrippe, BSE, Vogelgrippe, Dioxin in Eiern und nun EHEC. Jetzt auf sämtliches Gemüse zu verzichten, ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. Vielleicht umgeht man damit den Erreger, aber dafür bekommt man irgendwann Mangelerscheinungen, die auch keine sonderlich angenehmen Begleiterscheinungen mit sich bringen.

Ich selbst esse nach wie vor Gemüse, da sich meine Ernährung darauf aufbaut und es mir schmeckt. Auf rohes Gemüse verzichte ich jedoch und alles andere wasche ich gründlich ab, bevor ich es koche oder brate. Das ist für mich aber auch keine Umstellung, weil es selbstverständlich sein sollte, Lebensmittel vor dem Verzehr gründlich zu reinigen. 

Und auch das Händewaschen sollte jedem bekannt sein. Erschreckend, dass manche Leute erst durch solche "Seuchen" begreifen, wie wichtig Hygiene ist.


----------



## zoizz (28. Mai 2011)

Newsflash heute morgen: der 7. (siebte) Tote.



mal ehrlich, sieben Tote ist doch lächerlich (Statistisch betrachtet, natürlich ist jeder Tote etwas schlimes).

Die normale Standardgrippe rafft immerhin jedes Jahr über 5000 Menschaen dahin (nur in Dland).

Wenn die Medien ein Themenloch haben (Gadafi lebt immer noch, die Reaktoren strahlen auch weiterhin, in Syrien sterben zuwenig Demonstranten als das sich jemand darüber aufregen würde), wird eben irgendein Thema absolut hochstilisiert.


/vote Panikmache


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2011)

Das ist nicht EHEC, das ist der T-Virus der uns alle in Zombies verwandelt.... 
Ne im ernste jedes Jahr kommt was neues schlimmes, Panikmache ich wette in 2 Wochen kommt der Impfstoff. von dem man zu viel macht und mehr als die hälfte wieder wegwirft.


----------



## fereman (28. Mai 2011)

daniel kuebelboeck ist schuld als er mit dem auto in den gurkenlaster gefahren ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ne mal im ernst....diese krankheit gibt es seid eh und je auch in deutschland. ist eher ne panikmache,und hat auch null mit waren aus dem ausland zu tun....wers nicht glaubt fragt wiki!!!!!!!!

btw ich lebe in spanien und hier hoert man von sowas null.auch in anderen laendern hoert man davon nix....hab verwante in italien und schweden.die haben davon nix gehoert nur im deutschen tv


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Mir fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit, "ich esse sowieso kaum Gemüse". 

Zum Topic: Mich erinnert das ganze Thema verdächtig an die ganzen anderen Seuchen, von Vogelgrippe bis BSE. Jedes Mal wird ein riesen Trara gemacht und letztlich ist es dann doch nicht so schlimm für die breite Masse.

Insofern keine Angst und Gemüse ess ich sowieso kaum. ^^

edit: Lieber Fleisch und Obst.


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. Mai 2011)

hab ich Angst vor Ehec? Nein 
Werde ich weiter Gemüse essen? Esse nie viel Gemüse und schon gar keine Gurke widerliches Zeug einzige was ich gerne Esse ist Paprika oder Erbsen&Möhren oder Rotkohl. Ansonsten gilt Fleisch ist mein Gemüse.
Die ganze Ehec kacke ist eh wieder nur Panikmache, bei Bild gestern "öhhh schlimmer als Schweinegrippe öhhh". Möglich ist das natürlich weil die Schweinegrippe uns alle ja so Hart getroffen hat. 
Wir brauchen wohl einmal im Jahr eine Pandemie für die Medien(Bild Zeitung) damit die wieder schreiben können das das das Ende der Welt ist und wir werden sowieso alle draufgehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2011)

*gääääääähn* Interessiert mich keine Spur. Bisher bin ich von jeder Pandemie verschont geblieben, egal ob BSE, Vogelgrippe, Schweinegrippe, Dioxin, ... ohne, dass ich in irgendeiner Form mich habe impfen lassen oder meine Ernährung umgestellt. Alles nur bescheuerte Panikmache. Bei den ganzen tötlichen Seuchen, die hier angeblichen grasieren, müßten wir schon alle ausgestorben sein, so wie die Medien das immer hochputschen. Und langsam kann man hier auch sagen "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" ...


----------



## Ogil (28. Mai 2011)

Die Medien haben gemerkt, dass die immer groesser werdende Vegetarier-Population nicht durch Schweinegrippe/Huehnergrippe/Rinderwahnsinn/Katzenschnupfen zu beeindrucken ist und hat deshalb tief in die Supermarkt-Trickkiste gegriffen und die Salatgurken-Keule gezueckt. Jetzt sitzen die hippen Fleischverweigerer aengstlich bei Starbucks und twittern mit ihren iPhones Abschiedsnachrichten. Mission erfolgreich.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Mai 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Medien haben gemerkt, dass die immer groesser werdende Vegetarier-Population nicht durch Schweinegrippe/Huehnergrippe/Rinderwahnsinn/Katzenschnupfen zu beeindrucken ist und hat deshalb tief in die Supermarkt-Trickkiste gegriffen und die Salatgurken-Keule gezueckt. Jetzt sitzen die hippen Fleischverweigerer aengstlich bei Starbucks und twittern mit ihren iPhones Abschiedsnachrichten. Mission erfolgreich.



Klischees sind sowas tolles, danke!


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> *gääääääähn* Interessiert mich keine Spur. Bisher bin ich von jeder Pandemie verschont geblieben, egal ob BSE, Vogelgrippe, Schweinegrippe, Dioxin, ... ohne, dass ich in irgendeiner Form mich habe impfen lassen oder meine Ernährung umgestellt. Alles nur bescheuerte Panikmache. Bei den ganzen tötlichen Seuchen, die hier angeblichen grasieren, müßten wir schon alle ausgestorben sein, so wie die Medien das immer hochputschen. Und langsam kann man hier auch sagen "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" ...



Ich habe nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> sicherlich habt ihr schon von der neuen Krankheit gehört, die sich nun in Deutschland weiter ausbreitet ähnlich wie die Schweinegrippe.
> 
> ...




Die meisten EHEC Krankheitsbilder verlaufen harmlos lediglich 10% sind kritisch...
Der "neue" EHEC ist lediglich eine Mutation & die Gefahr an EHEC ist die Folgeerkrankung & das akute Nierenversagen.
Wie ich dazu stehe?
Wer die einfachsten Hygienemaßnahmen nicht beherrscht ist selbst dran Schuld, da EHEC eine Schmierinfektion ist, Fäkal-Oral.
-Hände immer waschen//Desinfizieren
-Essen waschen/schälen/kochen
=sicher.

Ich esse schon seit Jahren bewusst Obst & Gemüse das regional wächst & NICHT aus Spanien kommt, also ändere ich auch jetzt nichts daran.
Das Spanien mit Pestiziden um sich ballert ist bekannt & da ist es kein Wunder das dieses E-Coli Bakterium resistent wird.

Angst?-Nööö...ich wasche ja alles 

Mhhh jedes Jahr wird ne neue Krankheit gepusht und es wird Panik geschoben.
EHEC ist seit 2002 meldepflichtig an das RIK ( Robert Koch Institut)& ist daher bekannt.
Das einzig gefährliche & neue ist das es potentiell Multiresistent wird...& eben die schwere Folgeerkrankung.


Verbreiten wie die Schweinegrippe tut sich EHEC net...


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Verbreiten wie die Schweinegrippe tut sich EHEC net...



Und diese Vermutung nimmst du woher? Bei EHEC reichen 100 Baktieren für eine Infektion. Das ist nichts. 

Und dass es bekannt ist hilft viel, wenn man Ding mutiert ist bis dorthinaus.


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

MarnaleX schrieb:


> Geldmacherei von der Pharmaindustrie jeden Sommer das gleiche... erst Vogelgrippe dann Schweinegrippe was kommt als nächstes Rinderwahnsinn? ah ne den gibt es ja schon also nehmen wir dieses EHEC... und nach 4-5 Wochen ist auf einmal wieder alles gut Krankheit plötzlich vom Boden verschwunden nachdem es ganz urplötzlich ne Impfung gibt und Millionen verdient werden...



Jooo...finde erst mal ein Impfstoff gegen eine Multiresistente Krankheit & wir sehen weiter..wenn das so leicht wäre, gäbe es längst kein MRSA mehr


----------



## Terrascream (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und diese Vermutung nimmst du woher? Bei EHEC reichen 100 Baktieren für eine Infektion. Das ist nichts.
> 
> Und dass es bekannt ist hilft viel, wenn man Ding mutiert ist bis dorthinaus.



Wieso? Ich hab ne Kristallkugel 

Spaß beiseite:
-Es ist jetzt bekannt woher es kommt, also werden wohl keine Gurken mehr etc. verkauft werden..jedenfalls der spanische Rotz nicht.
-Schmierinfektion, einfach Hände waschen/desinfizieren & gut ist, es sei denn du leckst..du weißt schon...

Diese 100 reichen aber auch nicht bei jedem, das ist dir klar oder?
Das hängt vom Abwehrzustand des einzelnen ab...
Magst du auch ein Beispiel dazu hören?:> :> 
Ich nehme jetzt mal MRSA, das hat so gut wie jeder von uns nur tut es einem gesunden Menschen nichts, lediglich einem Abwehrgeschwächten...
Alle die jetzt an EHER erkrankt sind waren mit Sicherheit bereits krank & haben dadurch dem Bakterium ein leichtes Spiel gemacht.


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite:
> -Es ist jetzt bekannt woher es kommt, also werden wohl keine Gurken mehr etc. verkauft werden..jedenfalls der spanische Rotz nicht.



 Ist es eben nicht. Keiner kann mit Gewissheit sagen, woher die Erreger genau kommenn.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich hab ne Kristallkugel
> 
> Spaß beiseite:
> -Es ist jetzt bekannt woher es kommt, also werden wohl keine Gurken mehr etc. verkauft werden..jedenfalls der spanische Rotz nicht.
> ...



Du musst deine Hände nicht mal ablecken.

Augen reiben wenn sie Jucken reicht schon, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass die meisten Leuten wenn sie nachdenken den Kopf so abstützen, dass sie die Lippen berühren.

So schnell kann man sich infizieren.

Aber wirklich Angst habe ich davor nicht. Erstens ess ich fast nie Gurken, und wenn, dann welche aus der Region, und mit vielen Menschen komm ich ja auch nicht körperlich in Kontakt.


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite:
> -Es ist jetzt bekannt woher es kommt, also werden wohl keine Gurken mehr etc. verkauft werden..jedenfalls der spanische Rotz nicht.
> -Schmierinfektion, einfach Hände waschen/desinfizieren & gut ist, es sei denn du leckst..du weißt schon...
> Alle die jetzt an EHER erkrankt sind waren mit Sicherheit bereits krank & haben dadurch dem Bakterium ein leichtes Spiel gemacht.



Wenn man den Betrieb, der die betroffenen Gurken vertrieben hat, schliesst und die Produkte aus dem Verkehr zieht, ist das kein Garant dafür, dass sich das Virus nicht weiter verbreitet. Ist das Gemüse unterwegs mit anderen Lebensmitteln in Berührung bekommen? Und nur weil du dir die Hände wäscht, heißt das nicht, dass dein Gegenüber das auch macht. Es reicht, wenn du jemandem die Hand schüttelst und diese Person es mit der Hygiene nicht so genau nimmt. 
Oft denkt man nicht daran, sich nach Kontakt die Hände zu waschen oder empfindet es als unhöflich. Und ehe man sich versieht, packt man sich in den Mund oder an andere Körperöffnungen und schon wechselt das Virus den Träger.

Die Schweinegrippe hat damals auch völlig gesunde, kräftige Menschen dahingerafft. Woher weißt du, dass die Infizierten bereits an Vorerkrankungen gelitten haben? Das Virus hat auch viele junge Menschen getroffen und ich glaube nicht, dass jeder von denen bereits ein geschwächtes Immunsystem hatte.


Ich selbst lege Wert auf Hygiene und habe keine Angst vor dem Virus, aber trotzdem sollte man aufmerksam sein und darauf achten, was man sich in den Mund steckt.


----------



## fereman (28. Mai 2011)

omg wie sie alle auf spanien schimpfen......erstens gibt es in spanien keinen ehec fall zumindest seh ich nix im tv da ich ja hier lebe noch in nem anderen land!!!!!!!!!davon abgesehn gibt es diese krankheit gerade in deutschland schon seid jahrzenten....hoert mal auf hier einen auf opfer zu machen


----------



## Lakor (28. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Schweinegrippe hat damals auch völlig gesunde, kräftige Menschen dahingerafft. Woher weißt du, dass die Infizierten bereits an Vorerkrankungen gelitten haben? Das Virus hat auch viele junge Menschen getroffen und ich glaube nicht, dass jeder von denen bereits ein geschwächtes Immunsystem hatte.



Ich will keine Todesfälle relativieren, aber das ist nun wirklich nicht in einer Menge passiert welche einem ernsthaft Sorgen bereiten sollte.

Es bekommen sehr viel mehr Leute unter 25 einen Schlaganfall als eine tödliche Infektion mit Schweine Grippe, Vogelgrippe oder, um DR Cox zu zitieren: "an jeder anderen Grippe die nach dem Tier benannt ist mit welchem man Inzest getrieben hat".

Ich werde meine Gewohnheiten wegen so etwas auf gar keinen Fall umstellen. Ich esse zwar sowieso schon nicht allzuviel Gemüse, aber das bisschen was ich esse, werde ich jetzt genauso genießen wie vorher auch schon.

Die Medien leben von solchen Skandalmeldungen und sei es SARS, Noro, Spanische Grippe, BSE, Schweine Grippe, Vogelgrippe oder sonst irgendwas, es ist mir wirklich egal. Die Chance zu sterben weil ich in einer 30ger Zone 40 fahre ist wahrscheinlich höher als durch eine dieser Krankheiten dahin gerafft zu werden.


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ich will keine Todesfälle relativieren, aber das ist nun wirklich nicht in einer Menge passiert welche einem ernsthaft Sorgen bereiten sollte.
> 
> Es bekommen sehr viel mehr Leute unter 25 einen Schlaganfall als eine tödliche Infektion mit Schweine Grippe, Vogelgrippe oder, um DR Cox zu zitieren: "an jeder anderen Grippe die nach dem Tier benannt ist mit welchem man Inzest getrieben hat".
> 
> Ich werde meine Gewohnheiten wegen so etwas auf gar keinen Fall umstellen. Ich esse zwar sowieso schon nicht allzuviel Gemüse, aber das bisschen was ich esse, werde ich jetzt genauso genießen wie vorher auch schon.



Ich habe auch mit keinem Wort behauptet, dass man wegen EHEC in Panik geraten oder auf Gemüse verzichten sollte. Es ist nur nicht richtig, die These aufzustellen, dass jeder, der daran erkrankt, schon Vorerkrankungen gehabt haben muss. Das würde bei einigen zu dem Schluss führen, dass man als gesunder Mensch fahrlässig mit dem Virus umgehen kann und nicht auf Hygiene achten sollte. Es geht hier auch nicht darum, woran Menschen in welcher Altersklasse am häufigsten sterben, sondern der Punkt ist, dass man auch als kräftiger, gesunder Mensch nicht gegen solche Viren immun ist. 
Die Meinung, dass solche Erkrankungen nur Alte, Kinder, Schwangere und geschwächte Personen befallen, ist leider sehr weit verbreitet.

Ich selbst ernähre mich komplett von pflanzlichen Produkten und kann und werde nicht darauf verzichten. Aber ich lege zumindest Wert darauf, dass ich meine Lebensmittel gründlich säubere und mir regelmäßig die Hände wasche. Das mache ich aber auch sonst so und mit Panikmache hat das absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2011)

> Escherichia coli (E. coli) sind harmlose und darüber hinaus sehr nützliche Darmbakterien, mit denen wir in Symbiose leben. Sie verhindern die Ansiedlung schädlicher Bakterien, produzieren z. B. lebenswichtige Enzyme, Vitamin K und stimulieren das Immunsystem und werden im Rahmen der Probiotik bzw. EM (Effektiven Mikroorganismen) sogar zu medizinischen Zwecken eingesetzt. Doch jetzt macht das Bakterium plötzlich als Ursache des sogenannten Hämorrhagischen Urämischen Syndroms (HUS) und mehrere Todesfälle Karriere. Der fast unglaubliche Ratschlag der Gesundheitsbehörden: Meiden Sie rohes Gemüse. [...]



Mehr unter: http://www.impfkritik.de/ehec


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juni 2011)

Dient doch nur dazu wieder Kohle zu machen und Panik zu verbreiten.
Wahrscheinlich ehh fake.


----------



## Bjarnensen (9. Juni 2011)

Das Problem/Gefährliche ist ja nicht der Erreger im Allgemeinen, sondern ein spezieller Stamm, der das sogenannte HUS (*H*ämolytisch-*U*rämisches *S*yndrom) verursacht. Ansonsten wäre es wie jede andere "normale" schwere Durchfallerkrankung.


----------



## Whitepeach (9. Juni 2011)

Angst vor Ehec?  Nein!

Man kann auch eine Weile ohne die momentan hauptverdächtigen Gemüsesorten leben, abgesehen davon: Meine Küche ist sauber 
und ich pflege meine Hände grundsätzlich vor der Essenszubereitung zu waschen.


Noch Gemüse essen?  Natürlich!

Es lebe die Tiefkühl- und Konservenkost. Alles Dinge, die entweder (Konserve) gegart/ultrahocherhitzt sind, bzw TK-Kost: sowieso gekocht oder gebraten werden
und dadurch sämtliche Keime aus dem Spiel sind.

Rohe Salate allerdings die nächsten Monate nicht, der zeitweilige Verzicht wird einen schon nicht umbringen


----------



## Doomsta (9. Juni 2011)

Hay,
was mich an der ganzen Geschichte stört ist, dass die zuständigen Behörden bis heute noch nicht herraus gefunden haben woher der Erreger stammt. Das finde ich äußerst bedenklich, denn der Bund setzt bei solchen Epidemiemöglichkeiten doch alle Mittel, Gelder und Wege in Kraft um schnellst möglich rauszufinden woher die Erreger stammen. Da dies aber nach Wochen immer noch nicht rausgefunden ist, entwickelt sich bei mir eine Angst die in den Medien natürlich bewusst nicht ausgesprochen wird. Was ist denn wenn dieser EHEC Erreger gar nicht auf natürlichem Wege enstanden ist? Was ist wenn das irgendein terroristisch motivierter Anschlag ist? Oder irgendein vom Staat frustrierter Biologie Student in seiner Hobbyküche im Keller was zusammen gepunshed hat?... DAVOR hätte ich Angst und mit jedem tag der vergeht und an dem nicht klar ist woher der Erreger stammt erhärtet sich diese Theorie.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Hay,
> was mich an der ganzen Geschichte stört ist, dass die zuständigen Behörden bis heute noch nicht herraus gefunden haben woher der Erreger stammt. Das finde ich äußerst bedenklich, denn der Bund setzt bei solchen Epidemiemöglichkeiten doch alle Mittel, Gelder und Wege in Kraft um schnellst möglich rauszufinden woher die Erreger stammen. Da dies aber nach Wochen immer noch nicht rausgefunden ist, entwickelt sich bei mir eine Angst die in den Medien natürlich bewusst nicht ausgesprochen wird. Was ist denn wenn dieser EHEC Erreger gar nicht auf natürlichem Wege enstanden ist? Was ist wenn das irgendein terroristisch motivierter Anschlag ist? Oder irgendein vom Staat frustrierter Biologie Student in seiner Hobbyküche im Keller was zusammen gepunshed hat?... DAVOR hätte ich Angst und mit jedem tag der vergeht und an dem nicht klar ist woher der Erreger stammt erhärtet sich diese Theorie.



Oh ja, es war bestimmt Al'Quaida. Ich stell mir jetzt einfach mal den Ausbilder in einem Terrorcamp vor:

"So, liebe Rekruten, Sprengstoffattentate bringen nichts mehr, die Leute haben keine Angst mehr. Also setzen wir auf etwas Neues: Biochemie! Wir haben eigens einen Erreger entwickelt, den kein Wissenschaftler der westlichen Welt aufschlüsseln kann, wir aber haben es geschafft! Damit ihr auch den Märtyrertod erfährt, schluckt ihr nun alle brav diesen Erreger und fliegt nach Hamburg. Im Hafen sucht ihr euch dann die Container mit den Gurken und lasst die Hosen runter. Viel Spaß im Paradies!"


----------



## Kyrador (9. Juni 2011)

Hast du die EHEC-Bakterien noch nicht gesehen? Die haben alle so komische Bärte


----------



## Doomsta (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Oh ja, es war bestimmt Al'Quaida. Ich stell mir jetzt einfach mal den Ausbilder in einem Terrorcamp vor:
> 
> "So, liebe Rekruten, Sprengstoffattentate bringen nichts mehr, die Leute haben keine Angst mehr. Also setzen wir auf etwas Neues: Biochemie! Wir haben eigens einen Erreger entwickelt, den kein Wissenschaftler der westlichen Welt aufschlüsseln kann, wir aber haben es geschafft! Damit ihr auch den Märtyrertod erfährt, schluckt ihr nun alle brav diesen Erreger und fliegt nach Hamburg. Im Hafen sucht ihr euch dann die Container mit den Gurken und lasst die Hosen runter. Viel Spaß im Paradies!"



Du musst auf jeden Post überspitzt reagieren, oder? :-) Ich behaupte nicht das es Al'Quaida gewesen sein MUSS. Zudem gehe ich eher von wie oben geschildert eher von einem frustrierten Studenten (ähnlich dem Chemiestudenten aus Dortmund, welcher Sprengsätze um das Westfalenstadion (heißt für echte dortmunder immer noch nicht Signalidunapark!!!^^) platziert hat und zuvor DM erpresst hatte. 
Meine Theorie ist rein spekulativ und beruht auf absolut keinen Fakten, genauso wie die von offizieller Seite publizierten Theorien auf keinen Fakten basieren und ebenfalls rein spekulativ sind. Man weiß bis jetzt NICHTS über die Entstehung. bzw. die Herkunft, somit ist meine theorie genauso überlegenswert wie die Behauptung es sei irgendein Sprossenbetrieb oder die Spanischen Gurkenbauern gewesen.
Lieber Ceiwyn, versuch dochmal die Meinung anderer gelten zulassen und nicht ewig ins lächerliche zuziehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Man sollte halt erst mal vor der eigenen Tür kehren. In den Nachrichten war kürzlich ein LKW-Fahrer, der seinen Laster mal vorgezeigt hat. Widerliche Fleisch-Gemüse-Reste an den Wänden, teilweise schon Jahre alt. Das Zeug ist schlecht verpackt und klebt dadurch an den Wänden. Was für Bakterien da wohl entstehen mögen... Zum Putzen haben die Fahrer aber keine Zeit.
Es ist schon interessant, dass damit kein Land Probleme hat außer Deutschland.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juni 2011)

Tomaten aus dem eigenen Anbau ftw...


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2011)

Jetzt sinds ja doch die Sprossen! Was soll man eigentlich noch fressen...und wegen Feinstaub verreckt man irgendwann auch noch an Lungenkrebs wenn man an die frische Luft geht.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit MCD und so aus? Die verwenden ja wahrscheinlich den billigsten Importdreck, grad der Eisbergsalat und die Tomaten in den Burgern. :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, sich beim McD auf dem Klo irgendwas einzufangen ist mit Sicherheit höher als wegen einer Tomatenscheibe pro Burger die EHEC-Bakterien aufzunehmen.


----------

